# Neue Grafikkarte: GTX 660 EVGA oder MSI?



## PsyMagician (2. November 2013)

Moin,

bei mir steht mal wieder ein weiterer Grafikkartenkauf an. Ich habe vor meinen derzeitigen Rechner...

CPU: AMD Phenom II X4 965 BE @ 3,4 GHz
RAM: 8 GB DDR3 (1333MHz)
Board: MSI 785G-E65
Grafik: Evga GTX 460 oc (1GB)
NT: bequiet Pure Power 550W
OS: Win7 64-bit


mit nem neuen Grafikbeschleuniger auszustatten. Ich dachte dabei an eine GTX 660 (Wohl das Max bei meiner CPU), kann mich nur noch nicht ganz entscheiden welche.

Folgende 2 Kandidaten haben bei mir das Rennen für sich entscheiden können:

*MSI N660 TF 2GD5/OC*

und die etwas teurere

*EVGA Geforce GTX 660 FTW Signature2*


Die wohl wesentlichen Unterschiede der beiden Karten sind zum einen der Preis, welcher bei alternate um ca. 60€ auseinander liegt und zum anderen der Speicher. Die Evga kommt 3GB anstatt 2 daher. Natürlich lohnt sich Evga schon immer wegen der Garantie.

Mit meiner jetzigen Evga bin/war ich vollstens zufrieden. Nur kommt sie nun doch langsam in die Jahre und bei manchen Games liegt sie dann doch zu nahe am 30FPS Bereich. 

Ich frage mich vor allem ob sich die 1GB mehr Speicher überhaupt wesentlich bemerkbar machen und ob dies ca. 60€ Wert ist.


Greetz...
PsyMagician


----------



## svd (2. November 2013)

Oh, unterschätze deine CPU nicht. Zumindest vier echte Kerne, recht hoher Takt, soo oft wird sie noch nicht zum limitierenden Faktor.

Im Prinzip sind die GTX660 Karten flotte Dinger. Die kleinen nvidia Karten haben allerdings den kürzlichen Preissturz nicht mitgemacht, weswegen das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis momentan zu wünschen übrig lässt. 
Es sei denn, du kaufst bei Händlern, welche dir Codes für Spiele (Blacklist, Black Flag) mitgeben, die du später verkaufst. Für einen effektiven Hunderter wäre die Karte sehr gut. 

Wenn es dein Budget zuließe, wäre AMDs R9 280X eine hervorragende Karte. Wenn's nicht so teuer sein soll, kostet eine leise AMD R9 270X nur zehn euro mehr als eine übertaktete GTX660, ist aber die schnellere Grafikkarte.


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2013)

Was sollen Dich denn die beiden GTX 660 kosten? Ich würde da eher eine andere nehmen, denn selbst die billigste GTX 660 kostet ca 150€, und für 20€ mehr gibt es schon die AMD R9 270X, die mal locker weitere 25% stärker ist.

Und bei Deiner CPU kannst da auch locker die AMD R9 270X nehmen - die entspricht einer AMD 7950, DEUTLICH schneller als eine GTX 660, und DIE lohnt sich für die CPU noch absolut, siehe dieser Test AMD Radeon HD 7950 - ein guter Partner auch für ältere CPUs?  wo ja ein ähnlicher Fall wie bei Dir ist.

Und selbst die R9 280X wäre vermutlich noch eine Karte, bei der Du deren Vorsprung zur GTX 660 trotz der CPU noch in den meisten Games ausnutzen kannst, es also keine "Bremsung" durch die CPU gibt.


----------



## PsyMagician (2. November 2013)

Die EVGA kostet bei Alternate z.b. 220€, die MSI 150€.
Auf Seiten wie Geizhals oder Preisvergleich gibs die EVGA schon ab 188€.

AMD habe ich irgendwie gar nicht im Focus, da ich schon seit einiger Zeit auf NVIDIA fahre und eigentlich immer zufrieden damit war (bis auf Ausnahmen). Vor allem auch wegen Physix würde ich lieber bei denen bleiben.

Ich hatte mal (ich glaube das war in der OCG) eine Übersichtstabelle gesehen bei der die GTX 660ti als Max. für diese CPU angegeben war. Alles darüber wurd schon wieder orange bis rot dargestellt.


----------



## svd (2. November 2013)

Ach so, gut, nur nvidia? Dann hol dir, wenn du schon 200€ ausgibst, dann für eine GTX760.

Wenn du dir eine GTX660 holst, reicht die billigere. Der Unterschied zwischen einer GTX660 und GTX660 OC ist recht gering.
Dafür wird ist zu sehr beschnitten.


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2013)

PsyMagician schrieb:


> Die EVGA kostet bei Alternate z.b. 220€, die MSI 150€.
> Auf Seiten wie Geizhals oder Preisvergleich gibs die EVGA schon ab 188€.
> 
> AMD habe ich irgendwie gar nicht im Focus, da ich schon seit einiger Zeit auf NVIDIA fahre und eigentlich immer zufrieden damit war (bis auf Ausnahmen). Vor allem auch wegen Physix würde ich lieber bei denen bleiben.


 PhysX nutzen nur ganz wenige Games, da kann man bei AMD wiederum mit Mantle argumentieren, was Spiele schneller macht, die das unterstützen - da weiß man aber noch nicht, ob und wie häufig das genutzt werden wird. Bei PhysX weiß man wenigstens, dass es so oder so recht selten benutzt wird  

Und andere User fahren mit AMD wunderbar seit Jahren, das ist also kein Argument. Was Probleme angeht, die auftreten können, nun sich beide nix. AMD hatte mal bei Neu-Releases von manchen Games oder neuen Treiber Probleme, dann hatte Nvidia mal welche. AMD hatte mal einzelne Modelle, bei denen wiederum einzelne End-Modelle Probleme hatten, dann war das gleiche wiederum bei Nvidia... Derzeit hast Du aber seit dem Release der R-Modelle bei AMD einfach mehr Leistung fürs Geld. 




> Ich hatte mal (ich glaube das war in der OCG) eine Übersichtstabelle gesehen bei der die GTX 660ti als Max. für diese CPU angegeben war. Alles darüber wurd schon wieder orange bis rot dargestellt.


 Das ist aber Unsinn. Das wäre nur korrekt, wenn Du zB mit ner R9 270X nicht oder nur ganz wenig mehr FPS als mit ner GTX 660 hättest, obwohl die R9 270X an sich ja 25% schneller ist. Es mag einzelne Games geben, in denen wegen der CPU nicht mehr als zB 40 FPS möglich sind, die dann wiederum bereits die GTX 660 erreicht. Aber so oder so: 10-20€ Kröten mehr für 25% Plus, selbst wenn es am Ende bei manchen Games nur 0-10% sind? Wer da nicht zuschlägt...


Wen du UNBEDINGT Nvidia willst, dann würd ich auch - wenn schon - direkt eine GTX 760 nehmen. Die ist wiederum so stark wie die R9 270X, aber kostet halt 200€ bzw. mit nem halbwegs leisen Kühler eher ab 210€, die Du aber ja auszugeben bereit wärst.


----------



## PsyMagician (9. Dezember 2013)

Also ich habe mich jetzt für die EVGA entschieden und bin voll zufrieden. Das die CPU hier aber schon ins Limit kommt ist ganz klar zu sehen. Ich hab bei BF3 und GTA4 Bspw. immer noch die selben min. FPS wie mit der alten Karte, nur die Max und durchschn. FPS sind gestiegen (Etwa 10-20FPS). Vor allem bei BF sieht man, daß die Karte hin und wieder nicht ausgelastet ist, da die FPS hin und wieder unter 30 Fallen und  die GPU Auslastung deutlich unter 99% liegt. Dies kommt aber nur bei den großen 64 Player Karten vor und das auch nur dann wenns mal richtig heiss her geht.

Die Temperatur ist im Vergleich zur 460'er ein wenig niedriger (Max 76°C) und das bei niedrigerer Geräuschentwicklung.


----------



## svd (9. Dezember 2013)

Schön, dass du deine Freude an der GTX660 hast, im Priozip ist die ja 'ne süße kleine Karte.

Insgeheim hoffe ich aber sehr, dass du nicht mehr als 160€ für den Grafikchip gezahlt hast. Alles darüber wäre echt mieses, mieses, miiieses PLV...


----------



## Herbboy (9. Dezember 2013)

Jo, grad bei vielen Mitspielern ist die CPU da halt das wichtige. Ich hätte aber trotzdem ne GTX 760 genommen, denn die GTX 660 reicht selbst mit ner Top-CPU nicht mehr für hohe FPS-Werte, und ich versteh nicht, warum du dann die EVGA genommen hast, denn für den Preis hättest Du auf jeden Fall eben die GTX 760 bekommen, die bis auf die wenigen Spiele, bei denen die CPU starkl begrenzt, deutlich schneller wäre.


----------



## PsyMagician (11. Dezember 2013)

Die Wahl viel auf die 660, da sie 1. weniger verbraucht, und 2. weniger hitze entwickelt (auch als die alte 460'er).

Ansonsten hätte ich mir noch nen neues Gehäuse kaufen müssen und ich hab im Moment weder die Lust, noch die Zeit meinen Rechner komplett zu Zerlegen.

BTW: ich hab 220 gezahlt. Gab noch DL-Keys für AC - Black Flag und SC - Blacklist dazu. (für die ich allerdings keine Verwendung habe ^^)


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2013)

Die GTX 760 hätte auch die Games dabei gehabt  

Und ja: die GTX 660 braucht weniger Strom, ist aber eben auch ca 30-40% langsamer - und Dein Netzteil würde selbst eine GTX 780 Ti locker packen. Und die Kosten für den höheren Strombedarf wirst Du vermutlich kaum relevant messen können, wenn Du nicht grad jeden Tag 6Std zockst  

Aber wieso neues Gehäuse? wegen der Kartenlänge? Die EVGA ist 24cm lang, da gibt es mehrere GTX 760er, die nicht länger sind, zB die Asus GTX760-DC2OC-2GD5 ist sogar nur 19cm lang.


also, für mich ist und bleibt die GTX 660 ein klarer Fehlkauf für DEN Preis - 140€, das wäre okay, wenn Dir die Leistung der GTX 660 reicht. Alles drüber ist zu viel, von 220€ erst gar nicht zu reden.


----------



## PsyMagician (12. Dezember 2013)

Neues Gehäuse, weil ich mit der Hitzeentwicklung der 460'er schon in den roten Bereich kam. Vielleicht nicht gearade bei der Karte, aber bei der CPU, die ja dierekt darüber liegt. Das Gehäuse ist mittlerweise ca. 17 Jahre alt und für solche Hardware nicht wirklich ausgelegt, Auch das Netzteil kommt im Sommer schon mal gerne in die 90°C Region, was nicht unbedingt sein muss, wie ich finde.

Bei der Auswahl der Karte lag deswegen nicht nur die Render-Leistung im Focus. Ich wollte halt was haben was nen Tick kühler und leiser ist als die 460'er (die eigentlich schon rel. leise war) und trotzdem mehr Leistung bringt. Da kam mir die 660'er grade recht.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2013)

Das hätte aber auch auf die GTX 760 zugetroffen - selbst in einem nicht guten Gehäuse wird so eine moderne Karte nicht zu heiß ^^   

 Und die Probleme sind mit der 660 sicher nicht behoben. zB das Netzteil wurde sicher nicht so heiß nur wegen der Grafikkarte - wie hast du das überhaupt gemessen beim Netzteil? Und wie alt ist das Netzteil?


----------

